# Living In An Outback 312Bh For Two Months.



## flat-top (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm new to camping and just bought an Outback 312BH in June, and I'm thinking about towing it to Florida and stay for the winter months. Is this possible, or just a crazy idea. I have a 2004 Chevrolet 2500 HD, 6.0 gas, as a tow vehicle. Would it be better to purchase a diesel for a tow vehicle. I really purchased the 312BH so my children and their kids could use it during the summer, and the DW and I could use it to go to Florida in the winter. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess it depends on how you are used to living and what you like to do. Our 277RL is roughly the same overall size as your trailer, and we and the two dogs find it is plenty of room for extended stays. Weather permitting, we spend a lot of time outside, and in Florida, the weather permits outside living often.

As far as towing is concerned, it sounds like your truck should do the job - Florida is pretty flat.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

flat-top said:


> I'm new to camping and just bought an Outback 312BH in June, and I'm thinking about towing it to Florida and stay for the winter months. Is this possible, or just a crazy idea. I have a 2004 Chevrolet 2500 HD, 6.0 gas, as a tow vehicle. Would it be better to purchase a diesel for a tow vehicle. I really purchased the 312BH so my children and their kids could use it during the summer, and the DW and I could use it to go to Florida in the winter. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


Sounds like a great idea to me! You'll have plenty of space in your 312BH. Enjoy!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we've stayed a month or more multiple times in our 295RE. Little limited in wardrobe space, but other than that, it's more than adequate for us. Give it a try, see how you like it.


----------



## clancythecamper (Feb 4, 2014)

Granted, we've had a good bit of rain this winter but our rainy season kicks in mid to late June and by July our fabulous thunderstorm season kicks in ~ morning for the east coast and late afternoon for the west coast. Watch that lightning! Lots to see Lots to do!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

You've got plenty of truck for your camper. I have the 312bh and a 1/2 ton pickup with the 6.0L engine. It struggles heading in the mountains a little, but the shortcoming I have is really the difference between 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton suspension. Try the trip out once before you change to a diesel pickup, you might find that you do just fine.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I upgraded my TV to a 3/4 ton GMC 6.0, from a 1/2 ton chev 5.3, All the difference in the world, all bounce is gone, just set cruise 0n 65mph and ride, Yes you have plenty of truck for your tt


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem down south as it will be somewhat warm. It would be difficult to do this sort of thing up north in the winter as the condensation would be really difficult to control and the pipes would freeze.

We have lived in our 301BQ for up to five weeks at a time when we go on extended summer vacations. That is two adults, two teenagers, and three dogs. Biggest issue is storage and clothes (apart from being cooped up). You should have no problems.

DAN


----------

